# html in echo



## DieterWeb (24. Juli 2002)

worauf muss man achten wenn man innerhalb eines echo html tags benutzt?
also man muss ja extra / setzen. wo muss man die immer setzen?


----------



## DerBär (24. Juli 2002)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es wie folgt zu machen


```
$ausgabe="Hallo <b>".$coaut."</b>.<br>Hier kannst Du Deinen eine Antwort auf diesen Beitrag eingeben.";
echo $ausgabe;
```

oder so

```
echo"Hallo<b>".$coaut."</b>.<br>Hier kannst Du Deinen eine Antwort auf diesen Beitrag eingeben.";
```

Wenn Du jetzt z.B. einen FormTag vie echo erzeugen möchtest solltest Du das so lösen

```
echo"<form name=\"form\" method=\"post\" action=\"deine.php\" enctype=\"multipart/form-data\">";
```
Da mußt du darauf achten das die " durch ein \ escapt werden

Hoffe das hilft


----------



## DieterWeb (24. Juli 2002)

also die idee mit der variable find ich schonmal sehr kewl.
aber ist das denn nur bei den " so? und was ist /n das hab ich auch schon in so manchem code gesehen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Juli 2002)

es gibt bestimmte sonderzeichen, die man in manchen programmiersprachen durch escape-sequenzen ersetzen muss. bei c, c++, php und ähnlichen sprachen werden diese sequenzen durch einen backslash eingeleitet und das nächste zeichen (oder eine folgende zahl oder asciiwert) wird dann als sonderzeichen gewertet und im string ausgewertet.
mit einem anführungszeichen ist ein string normalerweise beendet - deswegen muss man die darstellung eines anführungszeichens innerhalb eines strings escapen. damit macht man deutlich, dass dieses zeichen noch mit in den string gehört.

beispiele für nicht-darstellbare zeichen sind:
\n = zeilenumbruch (new line + carriage return)
\t = tabulator
\a = systembeep (glaub ich)
\b = backspace (zeichen rückwärts löschen)
\0 = ende eines strings

und für darstellbare zeichen:
\"
\\
\?

alternativ dazu kann man natürlich hinter dem backslash auch den ascii-wert des zeichens ausgeben. also wäre "\n" das gleiche wie "\10".
bei php kann man das aber einfach vermeiden, indem man innerhalb eines strings statt den anführungszeichen (") ein apostroph (') verwendet. den muss man nicht escapen.


----------



## haldjo1 (24. Juli 2002)

*html in PHP*

Du köntest das mit den html tags auch so lösen(ich verwende mal das beispiel von derBär):


echo"<form name='form' method='post' action='deine.php' enctype='multipart/form-data'>";


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Juli 2002)

> Du köntest das mit den html tags auch so lösen(ich verwende mal das beispiel von derBär):
> 
> echo"<form name='form' method='post' action='deine.php' enctype='multipart/form-data'>";



genau das meinte ich mit "bei php kann man das aber einfach vermeiden, indem man innerhalb eines strings statt den anführungszeichen (") ein apostroph (') verwendet. den muss man nicht escapen."


----------

